
My Cuistot – Healthy and Weight Loss Food Delivery - mycuistot
https://www.mycuistot.com/
======
mycuistot
Let us introduce My Cuistot, a French company that offers Chef-cooked prep
meals delivered right to your doorstep. What’s our difference in regards to
the multiple alternatives offering a similar service? A few facts: We work
with a network of chefs in your area, to provide fresh, healthy food, at
affordable prices. If you want to eat balanced and healthy, why not making it
delicious, a high-quality meal, a Paris-inspired dish every day? Our company
is the only healthy food delivery service present and expanding
internationally (in the US, UK, Singapore, Spain, and France), thanks to an
efficient business model that is profitable and sustainable in time. Yes,
we’ve been bootstrapping for a while, growing from our revenue stream and we
continue that way. By utilizing selected local independent chefs and local
delivery services we keep the best quality service at the lowest price, and we
are profitable. We’ve sold over 1M Euros in our first year. Our international
expansion program will definitely boost our business as a more efficient
approach within the food delivery ecosystem. We do not use a central kitchen
or processed foods that have to travel a long way, our meals are homemade
based on seasonal ingredients and trusted sources. The meals are cooked in
small batches right next to your door and delivered the same day, arriving
always fresh. In addition, our tasty meals can also be customized to adhere
your specific dietary restrictions, whether you are following a low-carb,
gluten-free or any weight loss plan, our chefs guarantee the same quality for
your customized weekly plan. In the States, we are now present in New York
City, San Francisco, Los Angeles, Washington D.C. Visit us at
[https://www.mycuistot.com/](https://www.mycuistot.com/) for more information,
order your first meal or give us some feedback, we read every suggestion.

------
mycuistot
It is great to verify by yourself how healthy the products can be, even in a
city like NYC: [https://www.mycuistot.com/nyc-healthy-food-prepared-meals-
de...](https://www.mycuistot.com/nyc-healthy-food-prepared-meals-delivery)

------
mycuistot
My Cuistot is a healthy food delivery service working 5 countries and more
than 10 cities (Paris, Lyon, Madrid, Barcelona, Singapore, London, Washington
D.C., Los Angeles, San Francisco, New York City...)

